# Apple TV/ Time Capsule



## sf1989 (19 Mai 2008)

Pensez vous qu'il soit possible techniquement pour Apple de proposer une extension de TC pour qu'il puisse devenir un Apple TV?
genre une mise à jour payante ou je ne sais trop quoi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2008)

Oui &#8230; A condition qu'Apple accepte un changement radical de sa politique commerciale ! 

Jusqu'ici, la politique, c'est "on ne touche pas au matos, et si on a besoin d'autre chose, on rachète, pas d'évolution" !


----------



## sf1989 (20 Mai 2008)

ok et peut-on se servir d'un apple TV comme d'une TC ou un simple disque dur externe
je m'explique, est-ce possible de poster des documents, autres que des fichiers video, audio ou photo, sur l'Apple TV pour que tous les utilisateurs du réseau y ai accès librement?
comme sur un disque en réseau quoi...


Là, je ne sais pas (j'en ai pas, d'AppleTV), mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que le sous forum "AppleTV" me semble plus approprié pour ces questions. On déménage !


----------

